# Is my pup toy or miniature?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Were the parents up to your knees? If he is a pedigree pup, I would expect him to grow to around the same size as his parents, but if he is the result of crosses between toys and miniatures in the past, who knows! It sounds to me as if he may be heading for slightly oversized toy, which I find a perfect size - small enough to pick up easily, large enough to cope with the vagaries of the big wide world. And he is very, very cute!

Guessing a pup's eventual size is notoriously difficult, but this site may help: How Big Will My Puppy Get? | Pupvana


----------



## dustandthings (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks FJM,

The father was not far from knee height (incl head) I think and the mother was smaller. I had a little worry earlier, but have done a bit more research and even if he is full miniature size I won't mind. I would just like to be able to pick him up easily!

Thanks for the link it's a great resource. What lovely dogs you have! Is the poodle a toy? :act-up:


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Dust and things, what a beautiful baby. My boy walter's parents were both toys and all four of his siblings are toy size, Walter is my baby huey who is by now i think around 15 inches and his sister can walk under his belly. He weighs around ten pounds and is all legs. he is easy to pick up and not heavy to hold. I love him just as he is but must laugh seeing him play with his sister. Just enjoy your sweet puppy, he will be what he will be.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

dustandthings said:


> ... have done a bit more research and even if he is full miniature size I won't mind. I would just like to be able to pick him up easily! :act-up:


Your pup is adorable! I'm a grandmother with an over-sized mpoo, a tall boy of 17.5+," 22 lbs. and I can and do pick him up, often! I'm sure you're going to love every inch of your poodle. Enjoy him!


----------



## dustandthings (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks both! What a lovely little dog you have waltersmom and Chagall's mom - he is so handsome!

I'm so in love with the little thing.
We're having fun house training at the moment and meeting the cat.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks like he will be mini size. Swizzle is a tall toy (within breed standard at 10 inches) and he was around 2.5 pounds at 8 weeks, I don't recall his height. I think he will probably be a small mini which is a lovely size. He should be easy to carry and sturdier than a toy. My toy is 6 pounds so even if your dog is a few inches taller he will still feel light as a feather. What an adorable puppy!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

He looks like he will be a smallish mini to me. Raven was 6.5-7" tall at just over 3 months, he's matured to be around probably 11-12" I haven't measured him in a while. I don't remember how tall Trev was at 8 wks, but he is now 16.5" and 18 lbs. I can lift him quite easily, and he fits in my lap just fine. I wouldn't worry what size he will be, just enjoy him. In a bit you won't even be worried about it because you'll be having so much fun with your baby.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is around 11 inches - oversize for a toy in the US, top end of size in the UK. She seemed to grow so fast as a pup that there were days when I envisaged her turning into a small standard, but she slowed down at around 5 months. Just have fun with your pup - I can practically guarantee that by the time he is 12 months old he will be the perfect size for you (so you will firmly believe, anyway!).


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! With that face he could be as big as GD and I'd still love him! Size DOESN'T matter when it comes to poos!!:elephant: hahahaahahahha!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a small minipoo (about 12 in. and 12.5 lb.). He's the perfect size! He's not as delicate as a toy, but easy enough to lift when needed, and the perfect cuddling size! Enjoy your pup!


----------



## Radar (Aug 22, 2012)

My toy Rusty is now six months old and I will estimate he is around 11-12" and 11 pounds. We didn't want a real small toy and had looked for a mini prior to finding Rusty. We are sure he was meant for us. Size is unimportant to us and his disposition and love of people is a joy for us. Well let's be honest here......he can be somewhat misbehaved on rare occasions. Ha Ha. Enjoy that pup of yours no matter the size.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think that your pup will mature to mini size & that is fine except you specifically wanted a " toy" & often times a" breeder" will sell a toy for more $$ than mini, same for color. Keep us updated because everyone enjoys size & weight questions. I have an OT at 12" & 9lbs. My newest poodle is 18 weeks, 4 lbs & 8.25". I am hoping she will stay Toy size since she is for the conformation ring.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Mack was supposed to be a small toy if you referred to his parents, but he's now around 12" and 4.3Kg. But i kinda like this size.

Easy to pick up, i suppose more robust as the vet told me alot of toys broke their legs jumping off furniture.

Mack is like a bullet in the house when he's zooming at full speed


----------

